# Close Air Support: Night Vision



## FastTrax (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 28, 2020)

With all the hi-tech the military's have you have to believe being an infantry soldier is no job no one wants.


----------



## 911 (Oct 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> With all the hi-tech the military's have you have to believe being an infantry soldier is no job no one wants.


I was just thinking the other day how interesting it would be to be in today's Military.


----------

